# Meadow Creek Reverse flows, Anyone own one?



## smok'n steve (Sep 22, 2008)

Meadow Creek Reverse flows, Anyone own one?

They are a copy of Ben Langs smokers, but have some design changes.  Anyone here have one?  I never see pics of them except at i-net dealers who sell em......


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 23, 2008)

Steve, I don't think anyone has one---OK?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2008)

I have never heard of them where are they made?


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 23, 2008)

Meadow Creek BBQ Smoker in Action


----------



## dangerdan (Sep 24, 2008)

are they real Amish or knock offs?


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a guy from here, he goes by Rag, he has a 250  I think, it is about the same as the  Lang 84 with a few different options. I have seen it when I went to see him in PA. to pick up my  60 mobile from him. Maybe you could PM him and ask about it. I am sure he would reply.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice looking smokers for sure. A bit pricey but look to be well built.

http://www.smokymtbarbecue.com/store...s-cid-3-1.html


----------



## mtlcafan79 (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't own one, but wish I could afford one. I took a class before the New Holland Summerfest and we cooked on a TS250. Very high quality construction. I just wish I had the scratch to pick one up.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 24, 2008)

See Meadowcreek's add in the KCBS "BullSheet" every month.  Rather have a Lang, both for construction AND $!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 24, 2008)

How cool is that spray bottle in that video???

That's not "spritzing".....that's not "mopping".....that's "HOSING THEM SUCKERS DOWN!"....bwahahahahahahahaha

oh, and the smoker's pretty nice too....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






L8r,
Eric


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 24, 2008)

Lets compare (did this last year.  was looking at both of these smokers, but decided on the BDS)

Meadowcreek TS-60: $2050  Upper grate 18x20
                                        Lower grate 18x23
                                       Total cooking surface 756 sq/in

Lang #48 Patio: $1595  Upper grate 24x18
                                Lower grate 36x22
                               total cooking surface 1224 sq/in


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

Them fancy red handles on the door locks gotta be worth somethin!


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you guys are talken about em, sure wish someone had one though so we could put it up against the Lang and compare apples and pig teeth.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 25, 2008)

What do the Amish know bout "Q"? ( I can say that cause they aint here readin this stuff ).( Oh wait, thats TV. )

Wasnt that a garden sprayer? Certainly not food grade plastic.


----------



## unclejim (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a Meadowcreek TS120P reverse flow. Unbelievable build quality. I am not ignorant enough to say it makes better Q than someone else's Lang. Or that it is BETTER than some other because I have one. Nor will I say Southerners can make this or that because I happen to live up north. All I can say is on weekends around my place, nobody goes hungry and Famous Dave's is not considered good Q at my house.


----------



## countrysmoke (Oct 21, 2012)

I was in Walnut Creek, Ohio this past weekend, the heart of Amish country and I seen an Amish man smoking some ribs on a meadow creek reverse flow. Let me tell you that is one fine smoker. I know now why they are so expensive, the quality of this rig is out of this world. The guy noticed me admiring his smoker and asked if I wanted to try a sample of his ribs. For those of you wondering if Amish know how to make good Que, the answer is HELL YES THEY DO, they was some of the best ribs I've ever had. After talking with him for a while about his rig he asked me if I wanted to see his other meadow creek cookers. He took me inside of his building where he had an 8 ft chicken cooker, and a whole pig roaster. I liked the fact that all three of these cookers had stainless steel cooking grates, other brand cookers don't even offer that. I would definitely pay alittle more cash for alot better quality.


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 24, 2012)

I feel that the Meadow Creek smokers are the finest smokers on the market.  I have built many smoker pits in my time and just about every "name brand" pit I look at, I see workmanship or design flaws that stand out to me as a builder that most people do not see.

The only thing I would change about the Meadow Creek smoker is the design of the firebox and how they lay out their trailers, its not a workmanship issue, just a design preference, thats all. They have already switched over to new style grates and are making their doors wider now.


----------



## fyrfyter123 (Jun 21, 2013)

I`m going to go look at one in july .I want the ts250 with the add on chicken cooker.I`VE  gone nuts over this decision but I`m going to buy the Meadow Creek.Can pick it up at youders smokey mountain bbq in pikeville ten.I only want to do this one time.


----------



## unclejim (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the Meadowcreek TS120P myself. It has been a joy to cook with and I have made some folks quite happy as a result. Here are some examples of some cooks lately. While a dozen racks is a perfect fit, loading her up with too many butts can create airflow challenges resulting in slower than expected cook times. It holds just the right temp if you burn wood. Start with charcoal and add  a split of your favorite wood every half hour or so. Long cooks I will add charcoal (a little I mean) a couple times over 12 hours like when doing brisket. These grates clean up super easy since they are stainless and not extruded steel racks ( for all you Lang lovers who enjoy trying to clean yours up even close to original shape). Not knocking Lang on ability to cook Q. Just like a cleaner rig to serve others from. This is a year old now and used often. Still cleans up nice. I did 2 years of searching, planning a custom build, being let down by builders and finally went to Meadowcreek. Not one issue. Nada. And I cook all winter up here in Northern Wisconsin. Thow a wool blanket over the tank in the wind. It will cook like its July.













1171368_10201892442382032_635779961_o.jpg



__ unclejim
__ Sep 9, 2013


















1184592_10201892445622113_1804416918_o.jpg



__ unclejim
__ Sep 9, 2013


















1229478_10201953639831930_2122980165_o.jpg



__ unclejim
__ Sep 9, 2013


















1237768_10201893182160526_931545963_o.jpg



__ unclejim
__ Sep 9, 2013


----------



## busta b (Jul 10, 2015)

crewdawg52 said:


> Lets compare (did this last year. was looking at both of these smokers, but decided on the BDS)
> 
> 
> Meadowcreek TS-60: $2050 Upper grate 18x20
> ...


----------



## unclejim (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, until we throw the 3rd rack in there. Yup has 3. Lang that.


----------

